# Albino Farm movie



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

I had heard something about this move but nothing lately. Has anyone heard of it? I think it had Chris Jericho of WWE fame in it. It is based on a local legend of a farm about 8 or 10 miles from my house. I want to let my kids see it and wait for their reactions...lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Only thing I've heard about it was Richard Christy from the Howard Stern Show is in it and I think he was also there for some consulting as I think I remember him saying he was from that area.


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

Found it am getting ready to watch!


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good movie. It was quite a bit off of the local legend and I am not a mutant freak like they portrayed the locals.


----------

